# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  مواعيد إفتتاح وإغلاق الأسواق العالمية بتواقيت مختلفه  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## أسامه عبده

:A015:  .إخوتي الأحبه .الجدول الواضح في الصورة المرفقه فيه بيانات تفصيلية عن مواعيد افتتاح وإغلاق الأسواق العالمية الرئيسية بتواقيت عالمية مختلفة (من ضمنا توقيت مدينة الرياض).طبعا سوق الفوركس مفتوح 24 ساعة ، لكن تحديد أوقات دخول سوق البورصه للمناطق العالمية المختلفه له أهميته في مراقبة حركه السوق ، ولذلك يلاحظ المتداول أوقات ذروه للسوق وأوقات خمول إن صح التعبير.الحقيقه هذا الجدول أرفقه أخونا وأستاذنا الوافي في إحدى مشاركاته التي تحمل دررا مكنونه ، وربما معظمكم اطلع عليه ،ولكن لكثرة من يسأل دائما عن هذه المواعيد ، فليسمح لي الوافي بإفرادها في موضوع مستقل لكي لا تختفي وتنسى مع الوقت وليسهل البحث عنه عند الحاجه اليه  .لا أعلم إن كان الجدول من إعداد الوافي أم أنه منقول ... ولكن في كلا الحالتين أسأل الله أن يكتب له الأجر والمثوبه على إدراجه لنا في المنتدى .وأعتذر منه لتطفلي على أعماله ... ولكن معرفتي بحبه الخير للآخرين جرأني على ذلك.تفضلو الجدول وإن شاء الله تجدونه مفيدا . :A004:

----------


## abofaris73

يعطيك العافية 
يا حبيب البي

----------


## أبو نوف

شكرا على هذه الفائدة ، وعلى أمانتك في النقل .. 
وأود أن أسأل  عن أفضل أوقات التداول في التوقيت السعودي ، فغير معقول متابعة 24  ساعة  ، فما الأوقات الأكثر تأثيرا (الذروة) بالنسبة للسوق

----------


## أسامه عبده

> شكرا على هذه الفائدة ، وعلى أمانتك في النقل .. 
> وأود أن أسأل عن أفضل أوقات التداول في التوقيت السعودي ، فغير معقول متابعة 24 ساعة ، فما الأوقات الأكثر تأثيرا (الذروة) بالنسبة للسوق

 حياك الله أبو نوف وأشكر لك مرورك الكريم .بالنسبة لسؤالك ... أعدك إن شاء الله خلال الأسبوع القادم سأعطيك إجابه مفصله في موضوع جديد يحتوي على جداول وإحصائيات مفيده جدا متعلقة بأوقات التداول.إذا لم تجده بنهاية الأسبوع القادم فذكرني الله يكرمك .تقبل تحياتي .

----------


## الغلبان

أخي ابوعاصم أعتقد أن الأوقات الموجودة دون إضافة الساعة في التوقيت الشتوي .. يعني هذه للتوقيت الصيفي .. للتنبيه على ذلك

----------


## أسامه عبده

> أخي ابوعاصم أعتقد أن الأوقات الموجودة دون إضافة الساعة في التوقيت الشتوي .. يعني هذه للتوقيت الصيفي .. للتنبيه على ذلك

 يعطيك ألف عافية يالغلبان .الحقيقة لا أعرف ، ولكن كما تفضلت غالبا يكون التوقيت في الجدول هو التوقيت الصيفي.سؤال / الإضافة تكون على أي أوقات ؟ يعني قرنتش GMT  هذا ثاتب ، وتوقيت الرياض ثاتب ، لكن الإضافة تكون على EST على ما أعتقد ... أرجو التوضيح  ولكن الزيادة تكون في أي أشهر من السنة تحديدا ؟.لو تكرمت يا الغلبان أو أي من عنده علم الإفادة لكي نضبط الأمور بارك الله في الجميع .أبو فارس : شكرا على مرورك وتعليقك يا حبيب ألبي .

----------


## الامير693

> .إخوتي الأحبه .الجدول الواضح في الصورة المرفقه فيه بيانات تفصيلية عن مواعيد افتتاح وإغلاق الأسواق العالمية الرئيسية بتواقيت عالمية مختلفة (من ضمنا توقيت مدينة الرياض).طبعا سوق الفوركس مفتوح 24 ساعة ، لكن تحديد أوقات دخول سوق البورصه للمناطق العالمية المختلفه له أهميته في مراقبة حركه السوق ، ولذلك يلاحظ المتداول أوقات ذروه للسوق وأوقات خمول إن صح التعبير.الحقيقه هذا الجدول أرفقه أخونا وأستاذنا الوافي في إحدى مشاركاته التي تحمل دررا مكنونه ، وربما معظمكم اطلع عليه ،ولكن لكثرة من يسأل دائما عن هذه المواعيد ، فليسمح لي الوافي بإفرادها في موضوع مستقل لكي لا تختفي وتنسى مع الوقت وليسهل البحث عنه عند الحاجه اليه .لا أعلم إن كان الجدول من إعداد الوافي أم أنه منقول ... ولكن في كلا الحالتين أسأل الله أن يكتب له الأجر والمثوبه على إدراجه لنا في المنتدى .وأعتذر منه لتطفلي على أعماله ... ولكن معرفتي بحبه الخير للآخرين جرأني على ذلك.تفضلو الجدول وإن شاء الله تجدونه مفيدا .

 وعليكم السلام..... 
وجزاك الله الف خير....ياحبيبنا ابو عاصم... 
معلومات قيمه..الله يجعلها فى ميزان اعمالك....

----------


## يوسف77

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## مبارك

يعطيكم العافيه طلال وابوعاصم على هل المعلومات الحلوه!!!!!

----------


## أسامه عبده

> حياك الله أبو نوف وأشكر لك مرورك الكريم .بالنسبة لسؤالك ... أعدك إن شاء الله خلال الأسبوع القادم سأعطيك إجابه مفصله في موضوع جديد يحتوي على جداول وإحصائيات مفيده جدا متعلقة بأوقات التداول.إذا لم تجده بنهاية الأسبوع القادم فذكرني الله يكرمك .تقبل تحياتي    .

 أبو نوف .تراك ما ذكرتني بالموضوع .مع ذلك شوف الرابط هذا فيه الوعد اللي وعدتك فيه .https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1600.html

----------


## alwafi

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب أبو عاصم.مررت من هنا قبل مدة.. وهممت أن أرد.. فانشغلت بأمور.. ثم نسيت الموضوع.. حتى رأيت رابطه اليوم بالمنتدى العام.!.وللتوضيحفقد حصلت على هذا الجدول بإحدى الدورات الفنية.. وقد قمت بإضافة توقيت (المملكة العربية السعودية) بنفسي.. وهذا هو عملي فقط في هذا الجدول....أشكرك على هذا الجهد المميز،.،

----------


## أبو بدر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## ragh

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب أبو عاصم  .مررت من هنا قبل مدة.. وهممت أن أرد.. فانشغلت بأمور.. ثم نسيت الموضوع.. حتى رأيت رابطه اليوم بالمنتدى العام.!.وللتوضيحفقد حصلت على هذا الجدول بإحدى الدورات الفنية.. وقد قمت بإضافة توقيت (المملكة العربية السعودية) بنفسي.. وهذا هو عملي فقط في هذا الجدول....أشكرك على هذا الجهد المميز،.،

 هل ممكن أن تدلنا على مركز معين مشهور في إحد الدول التالية : 
لبنان - أردن -
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## attya1411968

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير اخي ابو عاصم على جهدك المشهود والمشكور ونسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
بالنسبه لمواعيد تغير الساعه من شتوي الى صيفي تكون في 1/4 من السنه اما من صيفي الى شتوي تكون في بدايات او منتصف شهر 10 وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## nokia8310i

شكرا لك على الموضوع

----------


## إهداء

> . إخوتي الأحبه  . الجدول الواضح في الصورة المرفقه فيه بيانات تفصيلية عن مواعيد افتتاح وإغلاق الأسواق العالمية الرئيسية بتواقيت عالمية مختلفة (من ضمنا توقيت مدينة الرياض) . طبعا سوق الفوركس مفتوح 24 ساعة ، لكن تحديد أوقات دخول سوق البورصه للمناطق العالمية المختلفه له أهميته في مراقبة حركه السوق ، ولذلك يلاحظ المتداول أوقات ذروه للسوق وأوقات خمول إن صح التعبير . الحقيقه هذا الجدول أرفقه أخونا وأستاذنا الوافي في إحدى مشاركاته التي تحمل دررا مكنونه ، وربما معظمكم اطلع عليه ،ولكن لكثرة من يسأل دائما عن هذه المواعيد ، فليسمح لي الوافي بإفرادها في موضوع مستقل لكي لا تختفي وتنسى مع الوقت وليسهل البحث عنه عند الحاجه اليه  . لا أعلم إن كان الجدول من إعداد الوافي أم أنه منقول ... ولكن في كلا الحالتين أسأل الله أن يكتب له الأجر والمثوبه على إدراجه لنا في المنتدى  . وأعتذر منه لتطفلي على أعماله ... ولكن معرفتي بحبه الخير للآخرين جرأني على ذلك . تفضلو الجدول وإن شاء الله تجدونه مفيدا  .

 جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## سوالف

شكرا وما قصرت  
والله يكثر من امثالك

----------


## نديم الذكريات

جزاك الله الف خير أخي العزيز  
أبو عاصم  
وجعل كل ما تفعله من جهود في ميزان حسناتك  
اللهم آآآمين

----------


## m_rayan4

الف شكر لكم

----------


## رائد

الف شكر لك

----------


## رائد

> أبو نوف     . تراك ما ذكرتني بالموضوع  . مع ذلك شوف الرابط هذا فيه الوعد اللي وعدتك فيه  .   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=1600

 طيب ابو عاصم بعد اذنك ذكرك 
بس هل بالأمكان مراجعة الربط لأنه يؤدي الى مقلب وليس الى جداول واحصائيات

----------


## أسامه عبده

> طيب ابو عاصم بعد اذنك ذكرك 
> بس هل بالأمكان مراجعة الربط لأنه يؤدي الى مقلب وليس الى جداول واحصائيات

 . شكرا لك أخي رائد على التنبيه   فعلا الرابط كان فيه خطأ بعد أن تم تحديث المنتدى قبل مدة ، وقد تم تعديل الرابط الان   تفضل الرابط للموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=1600  أكرر شكري وتقديري

----------


## الــفــارس

يعطيك العافيه اخوى الكريم ( ابو عصام )

----------


## بحريني بحار

يعطيكم العافية أبو عاصم  والوافي رحمه الله

----------


## أبو ضي

هل التوقيت حالياً هو توقيت صيفي أم شتوي بمعنى هل التداول يفتتح الساعه 
الواحده بتوقيت السعوديه أم الساعه 12 ؟

----------


## رحلة مرح

كنت ابحث عن مثل هذا

----------


## faljassem

بوركت ايها الحبيب
اذا متوفر عند التوقيت لدول الخليج وتحديدا الرياض اكون ممنون لك

----------

